# Am I eligible for free IVF treatment??????



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi
I have had two rounds of IUI at the Lister.  I am now starting IVF.  I live in Buckinghamshire. 
When I spoke to my GP earlier this year, I was told I am not eligible for any free treatment as I am over 35.
My mother has just told me that if I am 39 or below (I am 39, 40 in April) then I AM eligible for one round of IVF on the state. 

I am very confused.  I am going to try and call my GP tomorrow but does anyone have any idea about the rules changing in the last six to nine months?
Is there anyone on here older than 35 who has managed to get a round of IVF for free? Who lives in Bucks?
Thank you!

Confused from village in Bucks


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi lulumush
I'm 39 and have started Ivf on the nhs recently, I get three cycles. However I live in Essex and know every health authority is different. Speaking to your GP would be the best idea, but you should be able to get the information on line, trying searching for Health authority in your area or even searching for IVF eligibility in Bucks, that should bring up the info you need.
I am 40 also in April and as my first cycle didn't work I have now been told that we have to crack on with the next cycle as my eligibility for funding will stop in April!
Let me know how you get on, hope this helps?! X


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi funny skin
Really helpful thanks. I'm just worried that I've started already (nasal sprays started on Monday!) and am at the lister which is in London. Where are you having treatment and were u obliged yo use a local clinic?
Thanks
Lulu


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

as far as i'm aware the NICE guidelines are that we should have up to 3 cycles on the NHS, however each PCT makes their own rules up regarding this! So, some lucky ones get 3, it really is a postcode lottery. My PCT allows 1 NHS funded cycle below age 40.

just a word of warning, something thats happened to us that we hadnt really thought through the consequences. our consultant told us to prepare ourselves for up to 3 cycles for it to be effective, so we were mentally  and financially preparing ourselves to fund a maximum of 2 cycles but hoping that the NHS one would work!. There is a 10 month NHS waiting list so our consultant suggested  we have a self funded cycle whilst waiting to come to the top of the NHS list. this sounded sensible to us, if it didnt work then the next one would be NHS and if that didnt work, if we needed to fund cycle 3 it would be a long way off and would give us chance to save up.

However if we get embryos to freeze from cycle 1 and that doesnt work then guess what, the NHS on cycle 2 get a cheap round as they only have to do FET (you HAVE to use frozen embies if you have them).  so realistically we are going to pay for cycle 2 ourselves and save the more costly fresh cycle 3 till last for the NHS but lets face it, the NHS are in a win win as you are probably more likely to get a BFP (oh god lets hope so!) on the 1st 2 cycles which are self funded.

I hope all this makes sense but we have had to get our head round thinking we were going to have to pay £4000 to then having to add on £450 for freezing embies and £1300 for a FET.......... we are extremely luck in that we can afford it  but we will be staying in a lot in 2012!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Lulu, If you've already started at the lister and they haven't said anything about funding then surely you're ok?! Perhaps it'd be better to speak to them rather than your GP?As knickbockerglory said, every PCT is different. 
I was offered a choice of three clinics through my hospital consultant, colchester, Barts & Herts & Essex which is the one I went with and an hour from where I live.  
I was also initially led to believe that once its receiving treatment it'd carry on even if I pass 40, which is obviously not the case! Be warned that you need to speak to the right people that have the right information as you don't want to come unstuck later!  
Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just adding my bit! : )

Like the others have said if you have started treatment then it would most definitely be funded by your local PCT.  I believe your Mum is looking at the NICE guidelines and as we know not every PCT enforces these.

Speak to your local PCT direct or look at there website, as it may tell you on there.

Good luck to you.

Stacey
x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Lulumush,
Just wanted to ask, did you have a consulation at Lister before you commenced you IVF cycle? Did you pay for IUI at Lister?. I am also at Lister and as far as I know they are private only.I am now over 40 so paying, hence going to Lister as it is my choice. I did manage to get my first cycle on NHS at 39 and was at Hammersmith Hospital London, but sadly it was a BFN.
Good luck
MJ1 xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I went to an IVF presentation last night at Oxford and they cover Bucks & Berks. Unfortunately it is a postcode lottery and in this catchment on NHS you have to have it done before you are 35 and only 1 cycle. (I'm in Berks.)However if you move to Herts or Essex it's 39. Crazy I know!!!


----------



## jenjen1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, when I was 38 I asked my GP in London if I was eligible but as I was single I was told I was not. So I made sure I was given all possible fertility tests on the NHS (which saved me a lot when I started treatment this year). It would be useful if we could somehow compile a jurisdiction guide for all those interested in what criteria the NHS or the PCT requires you to meet in your area. It seems to me from reading recent articles is that these criteria are changing all the time. In the past 7 months I have had to borrow a lot of money (nearly £10,000) to reach my dream. If we can help others, this will surely be worth it. What do you think?x


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all
Sorry for my prolonged silence.  The long and short of it is that Bucks PCT fund nothing for anyone over 35 so this ones on me as they say. 
Like one of you already pointed out, it's a postcode lottery and it's up to individual PCTs whether to put their funds into fertility treatment or other diseases, despite the NICE guidelines and Dawn Primarelo's recommendation that all PCTs follow them. 
I spoke to NIAC who I got in touch with through the HFEA website and whom were extremely helpful. They advised me to apply for funding despite the fact that I already know I will be rejected. They told me to then appeal, and to also write to my MP, John Bercow, both of which I have done. They supply template letters which was very helpful.  The more publicity and noise the better, frankly. 
I would urge anyone who is 39 and under, who resides in an area where the PCT is not meeting the national guidelines to fund three rounds of IVF, to write as I have done. NIAC will advise you on the detail. 
Finally could this forum add something to the debate and put some weight behind it?
Lucy


----------

